# Sterilite + Aquarium Heater = Bad Idea?



## xbettaxnoobx (Jul 26, 2010)

So i was setting up everything to breed bettas and my dad said he was concerned that an aquarium heater would melt the plastic on the container. I'm wondering if this is true or not, and if it is what can i do to keep it from melting the container?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

So your telling me your aquarium heater will melt it. That means it would be unsafe for fish if a fish touched it then it would burn his fins. A heater is not going to melt plastic! If anything when plastic gets warm it will flex a lot so when you have the pressure of the water and warm plastic the sides might look blown out.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Heaters don't melt plastic, plastic melts at very high temperatures and heaters don't get that hot.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I keep fish in plastic storage bins all the time. Don't worry, a heater will not melt the plastic. Even though they can get hot, the heat is constantly being dispersed and cooled by the water circulating around it. They certainly don't get hot enough to melt the plastic--if they did, there would be huge problems with having the very popular acrylic tanks. 

You should post a new thread about your whole setup and how you plan to proceed with breeding. We could probably help you out a bit.


----------



## xbettaxnoobx (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks for all the replies everyone!! andi'll be sure to do that Adastra!


----------

